# Black peppercorn musings



## 2bApical? (Nov 17, 2018)

I would like to continue exploring black peppercorns to maybe find something exceptional at a somewhat reasonable cost. My go to has been the Frontier organic fair trade non Tellecherry peppercorns which I find are very good. When I ran out last year and didn't want to drive into the city I ordered some Sara Spice Sarawac peppercorns which were also very good. I tasted two supposed Tellecherry peppercorns at two different healthfood type stores, the one from Frontier had almost no flavor of any kind except maybe like dirt and the other was very hot with no or little other flavor. They were both bunk. So I can recommend the two mentioned which are in the $20 per lb price range, Frontier fair trade organic non Tellechery and the Sara Spice Sarawac. Any sleeper peppers out there with great flavor under like $30 lb. I am not a fan of the lemony flavor of Vietnamese pepper. That is what is sold at Trader Joe's and I thing it is of very good quality, I just didn't like the flavor profile. 2bApical?


----------



## parbaked (Nov 17, 2018)

I buy bulk pepper from San Francisco Herb Co.
They have Lamphong (Indonesia) and Tellicherry (India).
Prices are quality are good to me..
http://www.sfherb.com/Peppercorns-Black-Lampong--1-Lb_p_72.html
http://www.sfherb.com/Peppercorns-Black-Tellicherry--1-Lb_p_174.html
They also sell green, pink and white peppercorn and a good 4 color mix:
http://www.sfherb.com/Peppercorn-4-Color-Mix--1-Lb_p_65.html


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 17, 2018)

PepperPassion became SirSpice a couple years ago. Might want to check out their web site, as they always had a great selection of peppercorns.


----------



## ThinMan (Nov 17, 2018)

Costco Tellicherry pepper is good.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 17, 2018)

ThinMan said:


> Costco Tellicherry pepper is good.


 I agree. I like it easy to get and it’s pretty good.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 17, 2018)

Don’t you have an Indian grocer near you? I can get Tellicherry for $4 a pound for small and $6 for large.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm driven mad with peppercorns. I've been searching for over 12 yrs for something that I can't find. We bought a small sample size of tellicherry from a small kitchen store like 15 yrs ago and LOVED it but when it ran out the store was closed. This is where the maddening part started as every online source we've bought from hasn't come close. This stuff we loved was just POW with flavor and heat...like an afterburn of sorts and seemed to bring every dish alive. What we always get these days is either flavor or heat...never both. We've also tried other black peppercirns as well just in case we got something other than tellicherry intially but no luck there either.

So...if anyone has a source for what might be what we're looking for please post it!


----------



## McMan (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.spiceace.com/chiles-peppers.html


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2018)

McMan said:


> https://www.spiceace.com/chiles-peppers.html



They've got quite a catalog, don't they? Thanks


----------



## McMan (Nov 18, 2018)

These are the ones you're after: Ecuadorian--bright (citrusy) and peppery (earthy/hot) at same time.
https://www.spiceace.com/peppercorns-black-talamanca.html


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2018)

McMan said:


> These are the ones you're after: Ecuadorian--bright (citrusy) and peppery (earthy/hot) at same time.
> https://www.spiceace.com/peppercorns-black-talamanca.html




That's one of the one's that piqued my interest. We'll give it a try.


----------



## McMan (Nov 18, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> That's one of the one's that piqued my interest. We'll give it a try.


Worth a try too:
Voatsiperifery (different species from domesticated black pepper):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Voatsiperi...h=item25b6852ebe:g:N9kAAOSw7aBVBIAO:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2018)

McMan said:


> Worth a try too:
> Voatsiperifery (different species from domesticated black pepper):
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Voatsiperi...h=item25b6852ebe:g:N9kAAOSw7aBVBIAO:rk:1:pf:0



Thanks!


----------



## Wdestate (Nov 18, 2018)

Check out cubeb peppercorns. A lot of flavor going on with them. Once upon a time this was a very important peppercorn to many cultures.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 18, 2018)

...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice and only $90 a pound.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ThinMan (Nov 18, 2018)

McMan said:


> https://www.spiceace.com/chiles-peppers.html



Wow.


----------



## Migraine (Nov 18, 2018)

> Voatsiperifery



I bought some of this after being really impressed with the Akessons bar with it in (chocolate is another of my obsessions). It's fantastic stuff IMO, although expensive from what I remember.


----------



## 2bApical? (Nov 18, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm driven mad with peppercorns. I've been searching for over 12 yrs for something that I can't find. We bought a small sample size of tellicherry from a small kitchen store like 15 yrs ago and LOVED it but when it ran out the store was closed. This is where the maddening part started as every online source we've bought from hasn't come close. This stuff we loved was just POW with flavor and heat...like an afterburn of sorts and seemed to bring every dish alive. What we always get these days is either flavor or heat...never both. We've also tried other black peppercirns as well just in case we got something other than tellicherry intially but no luck there either.
> 
> So...if anyone has a source for what might be what we're looking for please post it!


Have you tried the Tellicherry from Reluctant Trading? Since your magical pepper was Tellicherry it might make sense to concentrate there. So many times that sort of aah experience is hard to duplicate. Let us know if you find it or come close.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2018)

2bApical? said:


> Have you tried the Tellicherry from Reluctant Trading? Since your magical pepper was Tellicherry it might make sense to concentrate there. So many times that sort of aah experience is hard to duplicate. Let us know if you find it or come close.




No I haven't tried Reluctant Trading, actually never heard of them before. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2018)

Wdestate said:


> Check out cubeb peppercorns. A lot of flavor going on with them. Once upon a time this was a very important peppercorn to many cultures.



Will do - thanks!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 18, 2018)

sirspice, the old pepperpassion, only seems to sell 2 oz bags now....great to try but annoying to own. andI love this thread, obsessive about black pepper


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 18, 2018)

mc2442 said:


> sirspice, the old pepperpassion, only seems to sell 2 oz bags now....great to try but annoying to own.


That is a bummer. While their sample assortments were a great way to try many peppercorns, we bought some of the basics in big bags a couple years ago.



mc2442 said:


> andI love this thread, obsessive about black pepper


One word: black pepper ice cream.


...ok, so two words.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 18, 2018)

I am oddly interested in that!


----------



## 9mmbhp (Nov 18, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> black pepper ice cream.



Vanilla black pepper ice cream is pretty awesome too.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 18, 2018)

mc2442 said:


> I am oddly interested in that!


It is very good. Same as what 9mmbhp is indicating (mix of vanilla and black pepper)


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 20, 2018)

My friend bought this few month ago. I didnt think much of it thinking who the hell buys 7lbs and expects quality. I can't speak for quality but i can speak for spice. When I finish my pasta in pan with sauce, I always go aggressive on pepper, since I still can't taste it, per say. I went a bit aggressive on this one and my mouth had a nice but and had nice pepper flavor. I was taken aback, but happily so. I am not even sure when I used black last time... only this now. I think it was on sale and he paid less than $7/lbs


----------



## TimoNieminen (Nov 22, 2018)

Wdestate said:


> Check out cubeb peppercorns. A lot of flavor going on with them. Once upon a time this was a very important peppercorn to many cultures.



Bought a bag of these a week ago (and some long pepper, and some grains of paradise). Not used yet.


----------



## 2bApical? (Nov 23, 2018)

2bApical? said:


> I would like to continue exploring black peppercorns to maybe find something exceptional at a somewhat reasonable cost. My go to has been the Frontier organic fair trade non Tellecherry peppercorns which I find are very good. When I ran out last year and didn't want to drive into the city I ordered some Sara Spice Sarawac peppercorns which were also very good. I tasted two supposed Tellecherry peppercorns at two different healthfood type stores, the one from Frontier had almost no flavor of any kind except maybe like dirt and the other was very hot with no or little other flavor. They were both bunk. So I can recommend the two mentioned which are in the $20 per lb price range, Frontier fair trade organic non Tellechery and the Sara Spice Sarawac. Any sleeper peppers out there with great flavor under like $30 lb. I am not a fan of the lemony flavor of Vietnamese pepper. That is what is sold at Trader Joe's and I thing it is of very good quality, I just didn't like the flavor profile. 2bApical?


Oddly enough this could be the perfect pepper. Taste just like pepper "should". Had this at a friends house at Thanksgiving.




Who'd a thunk?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 24, 2018)

2bApical? said:


> Oddly enough this could be the perfect pepper. Taste just like pepper "should". Had this at a friends house at Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Who'd a thunk?





Just like finding a $100 gyuto that kicks ass! 

I'll probably give this a try too. Thanks


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 24, 2018)

That is actually an expensive option. The volume of peppercorns is small, and you rebuy the grinder with every bottle. The pepper is usually decent though.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 24, 2018)

Oh there's a grinder in the bottle too, I didn't realize that.


----------



## 2bApical? (Nov 26, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> That is actually an expensive option. The volume of peppercorns is small, and you rebuy the grinder with every bottle. The pepper is usually decent though.


Comes in 13 oz and 17.5 oz containers also at a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm just waiting for Dave to update us on his peppercorn quest. (Pepperquest?)


----------



## tongas (Nov 26, 2018)

https://foodsofnations.com/?product_cat=peppercorns-others
Don't know if it help.

Other options than Tellicherry peppercorns from Kerala would be Karimunda/Wayanad etc...but hardly on the inexpensive side !


----------



## krx927 (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice thread, it reminded me that I needed to buy some. 

Until now for me by far the best pepper is Kampot black pepper. But reading all the posts today I also bought Tellicherry that you all seems to like. I also bought some Black Malabar Pepper. let's see how this one tastes.

I found this UK online shop that has pretty reasonable prices:
spicesontheweb.co.uk


----------



## Anton (Nov 26, 2018)

Sir spice doing 20% off today


----------



## bkultra (Nov 26, 2018)

Anton said:


> Sir spice doing 20% off today


Use code *CYBER2018 *for 25% according to the email.


----------



## JoBone (Nov 26, 2018)

While traveling in Cambodia this year, I came across Kampot peppercorns. If you have not tried them before and want to give it a go, I highly recommend them.

Not sure the best source, but from what I understand you want to get certified ones.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 26, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> I'm just waiting for Dave to update us on his peppercorn quest. (Pepperquest?)



Don't hold your breath!  

Dave is poor so even getting peppercorns takes time.


----------



## playero (Nov 26, 2018)

check this guys https://wholespice.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Black+peppercorns I buy the habanero chili from them.


----------



## 2bApical? (Nov 26, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> I'm just waiting for Dave to update us on his peppercorn quest. (Pepperquest?)


Me too. He seems to have good taste in knives so the peppercorns must be something.


----------



## MrHiggins (Nov 27, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Use code *CYBER2018 *for 25% according to the email.


I used the code to buy some Vietnamese peppercorns. They sound interesting.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm currently using the Vietnamese peppercorns. Very good smokey flovor.

Next up is Penja (African, product of Cameroon)


----------



## 2bApical? (Sep 6, 2019)

2bApical? said:


> Oddly enough this could be the perfect pepper. Taste just like pepper "should". Had this at a friends house at Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MAJOR BLACK PEPPER UPDATE AND CORRECTION- I don't know what happened because when I tasted the McCormick's at a friends I was impressed. I just compared the same peppercorns as per McCormick's label and they were horrible. Flat maybe even muddy tasting with very little heat. Once again I'm back to the best peppercorns I can find up to now. In a direct comparison to the McCormick the Frontier Co op Organic Fair Trade (non Telecherry) blew the McCormick out of the universe. No comparison in quality. Probable for maybe as much a 20 years or so the Frontier Co op Organic Fair Trade whole black peppercorns have stood out as the best. It is the one to beat. Obtainable online and at Rainbow Grocery in San Francisco.


----------



## rocketman (Sep 7, 2019)

An unusual option is the native Madagascar pepper, which grows in the jungle in the trees.. The cluster of berries looks like a diminutive version of the 
"normal" black pepper, but it has lots more subtle flavors ..The normal is Piper nigrum, and the Native Madagascar is Piper borbonense. I bought a 
bunch in the market in Tana, and dried it on newspaper around the rest of the trip... Very nice change.


----------



## Chips (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned SpicesInc or Penzey's yet.

https://spicesinc.com/c-3-peppercorns.aspx


https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/whole-tellicherry-indian-black-peppercorns/c-24/p-1387/pd-s


----------



## rickbern (Sep 12, 2019)

Chips said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned SpicesInc or Penzey's yet.
> 
> https://spicesinc.com/c-3-peppercorns.aspx
> 
> ...


Hey, if any readers of this thread are looking for an excuse to visit nyc we’ve got a store here with a pretty decent selection. Yes, this whole section is peppercorns.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 15, 2019)

We have many Indian grocers nearby and thats where I get my peppercorns. They smell very fresh.


----------



## McMan (Sep 15, 2019)

rickbern said:


> View attachment 60959
> 
> Hey, if any readers of this thread are looking for an excuse to visit nyc we’ve got a store here with a pretty decent selection. Yes, this whole section is peppercorns.



What store is that? That’s an excellent selection (Indonesia, Ecuador, Madagascar,...)!


----------



## Bert2368 (Sep 17, 2019)

I could read the company name: Kalustyans

https://foodsofnations.com/?product_cat=spiceseaoning

Looks like a place I could get lost for HOURS in. Mom was born & raised in Brooklyn. But all my NYC relatives are dead and gone, I have not been there for years.


----------



## Bert2368 (Sep 17, 2019)

McMan said:


> What store is that? That’s an excellent selection (Indonesia, Ecuador, Madagascar,...)!



I could read a company name: Kalustyans

https://foodsofnations.com/?product_cat=spiceseaoning

Looks like a place I could get lost for HOURS in. Mom was born & raised in Brooklyn. Sadly, all my NYC relatives are dead and gone, I have not been there for years.

Browsing the site, sadly, the Cubeb is out of stock- 

BUT! The wild Madagascar is available... I can hear King Julian calling.


----------



## McMan (Sep 17, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> I could read a company name: Kalustyans
> 
> https://foodsofnations.com/?product_cat=spiceseaoning
> 
> ...


They had more types or peppers on the shelves than they did on the webstore... That's an impressive selection!

Bert, they had some Cubeb in stock:
They had more types or peppers on the shelves than they did on the webstore. That's an impressive selection.

@rickbern, feel free to drop a line next time you go, I've got a mission for ya


----------



## rickbern (Sep 21, 2019)

McMan said:


> They had more types or peppers on the shelves than they did on the webstore... That's an impressive selection!
> 
> Bert, they had some Cubeb in stock:
> They had more types or peppers on the shelves than they did on the webstore. That's an impressive selection.
> ...


McMan, let me know. It’s about a ten minute walk from work and there’s an Indian restaurant right around the corner I love.

Next time I’ll try to get some more comprehensive pictures but this store must have a dozen aisles that are each fifty feet long filled with herbs, spices, condiments and dried legumes. It’s a unique experience to be sure!

To give you some examples, I tasted a Georgian vegetable pate called pkhali in a restaurant. You need an herb mix called _khmeli-suneli to make it, heavy on the blue fenugreek leaves. They had it in three sizes. Another time I read about Turkish grape molasses thought I’d try it. Yup, you guessed it, they stocked three different brands. _


----------



## rickbern (Oct 5, 2019)

Started a new thread called red pepper musings with more pictures of the spice shop. Take a look!


----------



## bkultra (Nov 28, 2019)

Sir Spice 25% off till Monday

Code: *CYBER2019*


----------

